# My cat is not my cat :)



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

So, I have my main cat Danna, but there was a gorgeous black cat that likes to come inside to play with me. I've known him for the longest time now, but I thought he was just a stray cat. He always liked to be outside but everytime he saw me coming from work he would come inside my house to play with me. One day I noticed that he was getting all the (females) outside and I didn't want him to get them pregnant. I grabbed him and took him to get his shots, neuter, and dewormed. I was also thinking of taking him when I move from here. I thought he was outdoor/indoor cat because he comes inside the house but gets desperate to go outside. He is very friendly and I love him, but today he came to my house with a collar, with his name on it and a phone number  that means he has a house and it is the property of someonse else. I spent all that money on him, and he will not be mine. Well, at least I neuter him lol. His name on the tag read...Spartacus Rodrigues, and according to me I gave him the name "Blackie" what should I do? He came to my house and wanted to get in and I did let him in to play with me, but now that I know that he has owners I think I should not let him in my house no more. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*My cat is not my cat *

Sorry I wanted to put on sad face on the title, but ended up putting a happy one......:?


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

That sounds like a situation I experienced. 
I wouldn't let him in your house anymore. He's someone else's cat, and they might not like it if they knew he was going into someone else's house.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*But...*

Ohh but I love him...but I guess I shouldn't let him in no more


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

And even though you took him to the vet, and got all that stuff done, his owners might not be pleased that he got fixed.... I wouldn't be if my cat came home without his junk. They might have had plans for him...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, if he was valuable breeding stock it's pretty doubtful he'd be allowed to wander at his own will. If his owners did NOT have a collar/tag on him they have no right to complain that someone did the right thing and had him fixed.

Personally, I'd still let him in and play with him and then let him out when he was ready to go home. If his owners are that worried about him visiting then they'll keep him inside.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. Play with him all you want.

If he is in your yard then he is free game to love. If the owners don't like that then kindly remind them of laws pertaining to free roaming cats in your area.
If they don't want him over at your house, then they need to keep him locked up.

Kind of reminds me of the movie Lady and the Tramp where Tramp had different owners each night of the week


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Lineth said:


> So, I have my main cat Danna, but there was a gorgeous black cat that likes to come inside to play with me. I've known him for the longest time now, but I thought he was just a stray cat. He always liked to be outside but everytime he saw me coming from work he would come inside my house to play with me. One day I noticed that he was getting all the (females) outside and I didn't want him to get them pregnant. I grabbed him and took him to get his shots, neuter, and dewormed. I was also thinking of taking him when I move from here. I thought he was outdoor/indoor cat because he comes inside the house but gets desperate to go outside. He is very friendly and I love him, but today he came to my house with a collar, with his name on it and a phone number  that means he has a house and it is the property of someonse else. I spent all that money on him, and he will not be mine. Well, at least I neuter him lol. His name on the tag read...Spartacus Rodrigues, and according to me I gave him the name "Blackie" what should I do? He came to my house and wanted to get in and I did let him in to play with me, but now that I know that he has owners I think I should not let him in my house no more. What do you guys think?


My feeling is that if his owners aren't responsible enough to so much as get him fixed, they aren't fit to own a cat in the first place. 

Most the kittens born feral wind up starving, getting hit by cars, or suffer terribly in many other ways. Very rarely do they ever lead fulfilling lives. 

My feeling is that you should keep him, and that his owners should be spayed and neutered. I have TNR'ed almost a dozen cats in my neighborhood, found homes for some who tamed nicely, and stabilized the feral population around my place somewhat. 

I wish there were one active TNR'er for every ignorant pet owner.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Good one...*

You are so right. I have done eight cats with that program too. But "Blackie" is different I thought he was my cat although he hates to be inside all the time that is why I fixed him because he was getting the females outside. Trust me there are a lot of feral cats where I live some of them have gotten killed by cars. I want to take a female that just gave birth to kitties but the feral coalition told me it is too early to do that. My husband says not to let him in because if the owners see me getting him they would not like it. I am sad though because the main reason he comes here is because likes to play with me. Although I did notice that he lost weight because he disapeared for almost nine days. I love my Blackie!!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I don't want to feel guilty..*



Mary_NH said:


> i agree...enjoy him. Besides for all his owners know he might have been caught up in a TNR program. No need for them to know you did it.


I do want to keep seeing him, but I don't want to feel guilty that he is someone else's cat. My husband says no, but Blackiest eyes say yes...so I am still on limbo here.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If he's been hanging around for a long time, how do you know that he hasn't been hanging around their house too and they just decided to claim him as their own and put a collar on him? Since there's a phone number, I suggest calling and see if you can extract some info about how long they've owned him without giving away that you're the one who neutered him. If they admit to recently claiming him, you can say he's yours, you have the vet records and claim him back. You really should have chipped him when you had him neutered....


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*yes...*

yes, The vet papers say "Blackie" and our last name ofcourse. We dewormed him because he had worms. We gave him the shots and everything...so he is practically mine lol.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I would call them. If they were his owners wouldn't they have noticed he was gone when you got him fixed? If they didn't care about him disappearing and getting surgery then they wouldn't care if you played with him.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

We actually 'stole' a cat from our neighbors... lol. I know it sounds horrible but we lived in a bad neighborhood with lots of druggie people and there was this solid white cat that was always having kittens and she was the sweetest thing in the world. My neice fell in love with her, but we knew she technically belonged to the neighbor. Then the druggie kids that lived there started spray painting her! She was very pregnant and covered in fleas and hot pink spray paint. So we stole her and took her to my neice. None of us had the money to take her to the vet, but we got her washed. All the babies were born dead  Now she is an all indoor cat being fully pampered by my neice and is getting fixed when we take Jack to get fixed (my neice has good intentions, but her mom is lacking in the animal lover department, so we help out as much as we can). I know its wrong to steal and all, but I just couldnt leave her there to get spray painted...

I think your the one that has put in all the medical care which is alot more expensive than a collar and tag. If you are moving and feel like Blackie would be better off moving with you, than I say he should disappear with you. You could always return him if the other owners go crazy putting up fliers and looking everywhere and acting like they care.... but would they if they didnt when he was gone to get fixed?

I guess your hubby and you will have to agree of course, but I think you are Blackie's true owner, as feeding and medical care have implied


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

You never know, it could be someone that only recently found him and put a collar on him, someone who maybe has been getting similar visits from him, for example.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

This is a tough call, but I would contact the owners, they must care somewhat to have put a tag on him. They may have noticed he was missing more than usual so they are sending out a message that he is theirs. But you need to find out how long has Blackie been with them and see who he really belongs to. Otherwise, you will never know and you will have that guilt of stealing someone else's kitty. I know you love him and you just want to scoop him up and keep him....


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

well.. it sounds devious, but maybe he doesn't really belong to them either. try calling the number and ask how long they have had him, because he looks like a cat you lost.. say about the time he started coming about. never know they may say "oh about a month"... If not it may really be their cat. But then it may just be.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm willing to bet he's double dipping in the love department  They probably figure he's their indoor/outdoor cat too. Perhaps they didn't even know him until after he was neutered! There may be half a dozen places where he's soaking up love, treats, etc. I'd say definitely call them and poke around for how long he's been around their place before you jump the gun that he's not your kitty. Have you seen the Sylvester videos? hahaha!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

SpellQ said:


> I'm willing to bet he's double dipping in the love department  They probably figure he's their indoor/outdoor cat too. Perhaps they didn't even know him until after he was neutered! There may be half a dozen places where he's soaking up love, treats, etc. I'd say definitely call them and poke around for how long he's been around their place before you jump the gun that he's not your kitty. Have you seen the Sylvester videos? hahaha!


OMG, this cat is such a playa!! Do you have pics of this guy? LOL :wink


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

If my Blacky (not_ your_ Blackie ) one day came home with some collar on I'd take it off, keep the cat inside for the time being and give the people a call. I'd tell them I love this cat, that I've cared for it for X amount of time (in my case, 8 years - heh, but I don't know how long you've been caring for your Blackie) and that I've even taken it to vet. Of course this wouldn't happen with my Blacky, considering she doesn't want anything to do with people outside besides my father and myself and doesn't wander far.

You've clearly done more for this cat than the other people, and I think it's very likely these people decided to adopt the cat much like you have, expect they haven't put any money towards his vet bills. One thing I would not do is just whisk the cat away, I find that an absolutely terrible and sickening idea to ever be suggested, let alone done to a cat and the people that may deeply care for it. You currently don't know anything about these people though, I think you should find out about them. I would also tell them, if they are serious in keeping this cat, that they should pay for the vet bills, since as far it stands right now I bet these people have no vet to back them up on this cat belonging to them. Like was mentioned before, putting a collar on a cat does not necessarily make it your cat.


----------

